# Memchunkhax 2 and SNShax hype thread



## A_Random_Guy (Dec 29, 2015)

Ehhh someone already won making this shitty thread. Mod please delete @Veho

EDIT: nevermind

EDIT 2: Just keep hyping people


----------



## JustPingo (Dec 29, 2015)

Updated.


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Dec 29, 2015)

What do you eman?


JustPingo said:


> Updated.


----------



## Mrrraou (Dec 29, 2015)

A_Random_Guy said:


> What do you eman?


He added the link to this thread to the serious thread


----------



## Filo97 (Dec 29, 2015)

I BELIEVE IT WILL BE RELEASED SOON(tm)!


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Dec 29, 2015)

Filo97 said:


> I BELIEVE IT WILL BE RELEASED SOON(tm)!



 mmm whatcha smea


----------



## Filo97 (Dec 29, 2015)

A_Random_Guy said:


> mmm whatcha smea


smea vs gateway!
smea = explain exploit
gatway = do what smea say releasing it before him and claiming it his,


----------



## Mrrraou (Dec 29, 2015)

Filo97 said:


> smea vs gateway!
> smea = explain exploit
> gatway = do what smea say releasing it before him and claiming it his,


that was derrek who was explaining


----------



## Filo97 (Dec 29, 2015)

Mrrraou said:


> that was derrek who was explaining


homebrew vs gateway 
homebrew =explain
gatway = steal

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

GIVE ME HYPE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 29, 2015)

wat


----------



## perkel (Dec 29, 2015)

i aprove. Constant offtopic and shitting in other threads is really fucking annoying to read.


----------



## Filo97 (Dec 29, 2015)

GATEWAIT 3DSX??????





> Today we are back with more presents for all! Let’s list a quick summary:
> 
> * Introducing the Gateway 3DSX homebrew application!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 29, 2015)

A_Random_Guy said:


> mmm whatcha smea


Haha, have you figured it out yet?


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 29, 2015)

$NoHypeTrain


----------



## NeoSlyde (Dec 29, 2015)

Foku me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Filo97 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey guys, there are some new kernel exploit out here, here and here!


----------



## Filo97 (Dec 29, 2015)

@Mrrraou if you will ever keep telling us news tell them here since the clarification is closed.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

THIS is what happen inside nintendo lab


----------



## Margen67 (Dec 29, 2015)

Can't wait to get teasehax on my 10.69 TreeDS


----------



## demonotaku (Dec 29, 2015)

treeDS is punny


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 29, 2015)

Roms on 10.3?? When pls??


----------



## dankzegriefer (Dec 29, 2015)

I am doctor Me me.


----------



## PF2M (Dec 30, 2015)

Soon™


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2015)

A_Random_Guy said:


> What do you eman?


I eman everything


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

The only thing I want this for is Fire Emblem Awakening. It has the best Characters


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Dec 30, 2015)

Sterillo said:


> I eman everything



Do you eman 2 xahknuhcmem?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2015)

A_Random_Guy said:


> Do you eman 2 xahknuhcmem?


All ay eriday


----------



## DKB (Dec 30, 2015)

im look for 10.4 hax is 10.3 smea kill?

But seriously, hype. hype.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Dec 30, 2015)

DKB said:


> im look for 10.4 hax is 10.3 smea kill?
> 
> But seriously, hype. hype.


Yes, smemea kill.


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Dec 30, 2015)

wE nEED A tIME mACHINE tO bACK tO tHE 9.2


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

I eman, the only real reason for this is piracy.
AYAYAYAYYAYAYAPIRACYYYYAYAYAYAYPIRACYPIRACYWOOTOWOOTTRIFORCEHEROESHAPPYHOMEDESIGNERTERRARIAPOKEMON

I can't afford the Pokemon games but now I will get to play Pokemon X WOOOT


----------



## DKB (Dec 30, 2015)

I wonder if anyone's 3DS is going to be bricked with new hax. Wouldn't that be a bitch.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

s o w h a t g a m e s a r e y o u g o i n g t o *p i r a t e*


----------



## DKB (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> s o w h a t g a m e s a r e y o u g o i n g t o *p i r a t e*



bravely default

fire emblem

games that cost over 30 dollars


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> s o w h a t g a m e s a r e y o u g o i n g t o *p i r a t e*


Fire Emblem Awakaning, Obviously, I can't not play it because my waifu is in it.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> s o w h a t g a m e s a r e y o u g o i n g t o *p i r a t e*


All of them.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

dankzegriefer said:


> All of them.


HOW BIG IS YOUR ANUS CHODE PUSSY SD CARD/HDD?


----------



## thatbooisaspy (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm going to pirate Pokemon Picross, I hear that it's free and I can't afford it at the moment (who can afford free anyway?)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

dankzegriefer said:


> All of them.


Even the game?.... ya know......... Sonic boom Hope no one heard me say the s  b word


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

nuu the image got cut off


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> s o w h a t g a m e s a r e y o u g o i n g t o *p i r a t e*



A couple hundred of them!


----------



## dankzegriefer (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> HOW BIG IS YOUR ANUS CHODE PUSSY SD CARD/HDD?


6 million gigabytes.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

dankzegriefer said:


> 6 million gigabytes.


impossible....


----------



## PF2M (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> s o w h a t g a m e s a r e y o u g o i n g t o *p i r a t e*


I already have 10 of them downloaded to my SD card. I was preparing for my Sky3DS+ that I ordered, but depending on which one comes first...


----------



## dankzegriefer (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> impossible....


I did it.


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

PF2M said:


> I already have 10 of them downloaded to my SD card. I was preparing for my Sky3DS+ that I ordered, but depending on which one comes first...


Sky3DS uses .3ds
CFWs use .cia

-------------------------------------------------------------------

I have:
Terraria CIA
Triforce Heroes CIA
Pokemon X CIA


*n e e d  . m o r e  . r o m s*


----------



## PF2M (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Sky3DS uses .3ds
> CFWs use .cia


There's a 3DS-to-CIA converter.
And even if that doesn't work, I have the pages where I got those files from to redownload as CIAs.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

PF2M said:


> There's a 3DS-to-CIA converter.
> And even if that doesn't work, I have the pages where I got those files from to redownload as CIAs.


oh okayyyy

Anyway:
I am going to try to type as fast and messy as possible:
hello gyus are you excite for the kerne; exploit i am its so exciting yep


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Guys Guy's guess what. I found a tottaly real cia homebrew file coming soon that will work with this.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-waifu-to-life-machine-for-3ds-23-5-amiihax.407302/


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Guys Guy's guess what. I found a tottaly real cia homebrew file coming soon that will work with this.
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-waifu-to-life-machine-for-3ds-23-5-amiihax.407302/


no it is for gatewait you have to have a 3dsx gateway cia for the arm10 hax to use it m8


----------



## Mythrandir (Dec 30, 2015)

I will have eShop access on both of my o3DS consoles again! If the AES key scrambler project leads to 9.6+ emuNAND for the N3DS, I can finally transfer content from my main o3DS to my N3DS.



Spoiler: gif


----------



## TrashyClassy (Dec 30, 2015)

mewtwooooo dlcccccc foar freee!!! >((((


----------



## Margen67 (Dec 30, 2015)

TrashyClassy said:


> mewtwooooo dlcccccc foar freee!!! >((((


omg those hax0rs r killing nintendo11!!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh no


----------



## TrashyClassy (Dec 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## Margen67 (Dec 30, 2015)

TrashyClassy said:


> yes


9.3+ mustard rays
cumming suun™


----------



## GamerScotty9999 (Dec 30, 2015)

I just got it for flipnote but now super smash wait its bigger than my sd card MIRCO SD adapter:READY! (My Mirco SD is 32gb but I have wii games on it better move it to my 500gb harddrive then) =D


----------



## Margen67 (Dec 30, 2015)

GamerScotty9999 said:


> I just got it for flipnote but now super smash wait its bigger than my sd card MIRCO SD adapter:READY! (My Mirco SD is 32gb but I have wii games on it better move it to my 500gb harddrive then) =D


You should do that regardless since USB hard drives are faster than SD cards.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

*PIRACY IS RIGHT*


----------



## Margen67 (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> *PIRACY IS RIGHT*


----------



## MionissNio (Dec 30, 2015)

I feel shame on myself, instead of sitting around wasting my time hyping I could've be learning soon much about 3ds, learn to code and learn about arm and help contribute to the scene but no

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------H--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------E--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------L--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------L--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------O--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------H--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------Y--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------P--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------E


----------



## ric. (Dec 30, 2015)

The fuck is this thread and how did I end up here. I want out.


----------



## ddraco (Dec 30, 2015)

Hyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyypeeee.... sorry i cant resist


----------



## demonotaku (Dec 30, 2015)

ric. said:


> The fuck is this thread and how did I end up here. I want out.



Well you can't escape


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

demonotaku said:


> Well you can't escape








¡Adios Amigos!


----------



## demonotaku (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> ¡Adios Amigos!



Escape Rope Denied!


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2015)

demonotaku said:


> Escape Rope Denied!





Hahahahahaaaa I turned of the GBA


----------



## demonotaku (Dec 30, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> View attachment 33921
> Hahahahahaaaa I turned of the GBA


The GBA Auto-saved after your failed attempt at escaping 

Do you try again?


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 30, 2015)

A WILD NEW BOOKMARK APPEARS!






HYPE


----------



## demonotaku (Dec 31, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> A WILD NEW BOOKMARK APPEARS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HYPE CITY


----------



## richardparker (Jan 1, 2016)

guys i have 10.3 o3ds homemenuhax so will memchunkkhax work for me?(after it comes out)


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 1, 2016)

richardparker said:


> guys i have 10.3 o3ds homemenuhax so will memchunkkhax work for me?(after it comes out)


yes


----------



## richardparker (Jan 1, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> yes


wahoo thanks!


----------



## Evanbrine (Jan 1, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






i have really good MSPaint skills


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jan 1, 2016)

Jwiz33 said:


> s o w h a t g a m e s a r e y o u g o i n g t o *p i r a t e*


Bravely Default
Majora's Mask 3D
Tales of Symphonia
em... IDK yet xD


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2016)

All aboard the *HYPE TRAIN*!


Spoiler


----------



## Evanbrine (Jan 1, 2016)

theres a wallpaper too!


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2016)

Evanbrine said:


>


...it fills you with determination.


----------



## Evanbrine (Jan 1, 2016)

i made a game called smealumtale XD


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jan 1, 2016)

Lel


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 1, 2016)

GoodCookie88 said:


> hentai shit


bae pls no dont do this to me pls


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Jan 1, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> bae pls no dont do this to me pls


k ill respect u


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 1, 2016)

GoodCookie88 said:


> k ill respect u


ye ye giv me ur ton o luv


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 2, 2016)

gonna pirate
tomodachi life
kid icarus: uprising
ALLLLL SMAMSSHSHSH 4 DLLCCCSS


----------



## demonotaku (Jan 2, 2016)

I pirate all the games


----------



## Margen67 (Jan 2, 2016)

demonotaku said:


> I pirate all the games


and kill al the companeez1!!!!1
u dirty entitled pierat


----------



## dankzegriefer (Jan 2, 2016)

demonotaku said:


> I pirate all the games


I make games to pirate them.


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Jan 2, 2016)

margen the liking boy is still alive :0


----------



## demonotaku (Jan 2, 2016)

v


Margen67 said:


> and kill al the companeez1!!!!1
> u dirty entitled pierat




YOUR SIGNATURE BREAKS PR00f 

I AM A PIRATE!


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 2, 2016)

lets pirate everything
and burn the companies


----------



## demonotaku (Jan 2, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> lets pirate everything
> and burn the companies




Riot style, or V for Vendetta style?


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 2, 2016)

demonotaku said:


> Riot style, or V for Vendetta style?


everythingggn


----------



## demonotaku (Jan 2, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> everythingggn


Control burned or hell fire on earth burn?


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 2, 2016)

demonotaku said:


> Control burned or hell fire on earth burn?


helll fireee


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jan 2, 2016)

do what you want cause a pirate is free thats what kernels for


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> do what you want cause a pirate is free thats what kernels for


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jan 2, 2016)

Look steviece update!! Github


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2016)

Wait. So when SNShax is released, am I supposed to do this?:
Downgrade to 9.2...
Make an EmuNand...
Update to Latest while having a 9.2 EmuNand?
I'm pretty much an amateur when it comes to EmuNand. I've never made one. My Regular New 3DS is the first 3DS I've ever had, and I only got into Homebrew, when I was on 10.1. (I have that firmware since because I've blocked the updates with TubeHax DNS.)


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 2, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Wait. So when SNShax is released, am I supposed to do this?:
> Downgrade to 9.2...
> Make an EmuNand...
> Update to Latest while having a 9.2 EmuNand?
> I'm pretty much an amateur when it comes to EmuNand. I've never made one. My Regular New 3DS is the first 3DS I've ever had, and I only got into Homebrew, when I was on 10.1. (I have that firmware since because I've blocked the updates with TubeHax DNS.)


yep

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> Wait. So when SNShax is released, am I supposed to do this?:
> Downgrade to 9.2...
> Make an EmuNand...
> Update to Latest while having a 9.2 EmuNand?
> I'm pretty much an amateur when it comes to EmuNand. I've never made one. My Regular New 3DS is the first 3DS I've ever had, and I only got into Homebrew, when I was on 10.1. (I have that firmware since because I've blocked the updates with TubeHax DNS.)


and dont forget installing cfw


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> yep


Thanks. 


TrashyClassy said:


> and dont forget installing cfw


Yeah, I already have ReiNand, I just can't launch it on 10.1.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jan 2, 2016)

thing is n3ds emuland can't go past 9.5 which means no eshop for n3ds users


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jan 2, 2016)

What's the max amount of GB on a SD card that the 3DS can handle.


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 2, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> What's the max amount of GB on a SD card that the 3DS can handle.


I dont know for N3DS but for O3DS: 32GB (i think)


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> I dont know for N3DS but for O3DS: 32GB (i think)


I have a 64GB MicroSD in my New. But I *think *some really big ones work as well.

EDIT: *facepalm* Not 64 but 16 GB. I just heard those work, but not officially supported.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jan 2, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> I dont know for N3DS but for O3DS: 32GB (i think)


I have an O3DS so thanks  I'm gonna buy a 32GB one soon then.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jan 2, 2016)

you can do 64 gbs but you need to format it to fat32 just use this guide i found http://digiex.net/guides-reviews/gu...ws-7-8-10-includes-micro-sdhc-sdxc-cards.html


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 2, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> thing is n3ds emuland can't go past 9.5 which means no eshop for n3ds users


A big reason why piracy is big.


----------



## Margen67 (Jan 2, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> A big reason why piracy is big.


If you really want to you can get a hardmod so you can go back to 9.2


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 2, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> If you really want to you can get a hardmod so you can go back to 9.2


But I have to spend my money on Lenny's cummies.


----------



## lomejor18 (Jan 2, 2016)

how many days until memchunkhax2? :3

where can we see the progress?


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 2, 2016)

lomejor18 said:


> how many days until memchunkhax2? :3
> 
> where can we see the progress?


https://github.com/Steveice10/memchunkhax2


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jan 2, 2016)

just note you will be risking your 3ds even if you follow the intructions its unlikey but if the update file what ever gets courrpted and you don' know it will brick your 3ds


----------



## Seriel (Jan 2, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> thing is n3ds emuland can't go past 9.5 which means no eshop for n3ds users


What about o3ds?


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jan 2, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> you can do 64 gbs but you need to format it to fat32 just use this guide i found http://digiex.net/guides-reviews/gu...ws-7-8-10-includes-micro-sdhc-sdxc-cards.html


Oh okay even better. Thanks!


----------



## demonotaku (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2016)

demonotaku said:


>


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2016)

But seriously, are there any news about either of these hax?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jwiz33 said:


> s o w h a t g a m e s a r e y o u g o i n g t o *p i r a t e*


For sure:
-New Super Mario Bros 2.
-Shantae and the Pirate's Curse
Possibly:
-Cave Story or Cave Story 3D
And probably a bunch more that I'm not remembering at the moment.


----------



## demonotaku (Jan 2, 2016)

We have the TTP file, a program that allows us to see if the kernel is accessed and a menu of the downgrader


----------



## EpicLPer (Jan 3, 2016)

Wow it's so calm in here...


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Jan 3, 2016)

It was


----------



## thatbooisaspy (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah it should be reversed imho


----------



## EpicLPer (Jan 3, 2016)

GoodCookie88 said:


> It was


Until the hype nation attacks


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Jan 3, 2016)

hahahaha trues


----------



## TinchoX (Jan 3, 2016)

They are coming!! Brace yourselves!

Or not... better this way.


----------



## demonotaku (Jan 3, 2016)

I feel lost, all I am is sitting on the train

And well that main thread is about ready to be closed


----------



## Margen67 (Jan 3, 2016)

rip hypetrain http://gbatemp.net/threads/clarification-thread-what-is-going-on.407074/page-273#post-5910668


----------



## mungry (Jan 3, 2016)

lol the og thread got rekt by our boi p1ngpong. rip. let's continue shitposting here plz!!!11!!!1!


----------



## DKB (Jan 3, 2016)

FUCKING while i was working on this it got closed, fkin anyways this is how i saw the thread:


----------



## bi388 (Jan 3, 2016)

RIP the best thread of my life :'(


----------



## demonotaku (Jan 3, 2016)

Damn it, and I was looking for my new signature too







Strobe lights


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jan 3, 2016)

lets just use this thread to discuss about the hax cause other one got locked and if new ones are made they get locked to


----------



## demonotaku (Jan 3, 2016)

How will we get the regulars here tho?


----------



## mungry (Jan 3, 2016)

demonotaku said:


> How will we get the regulars here tho?



tell them that the download for kernel 10.4™  is buried in a secret laborynth within this very thread, obviouslyyyyyy


----------



## demonotaku (Jan 3, 2016)

How about telling them my signature gives them the code to solve the puzzle


----------



## mungry (Jan 3, 2016)

demonotaku said:


> How about telling them my signature gives them the code to solve the puzzle



that's....that's omg dude THATS GENIUS!!!!!!! :o


----------



## bi388 (Jan 3, 2016)

Just make a post in the homebrew section saying to come to this thread /s


----------



## demonotaku (Jan 3, 2016)

bi388 said:


> Just make a post in the homebrew section saying to come to this thread /s


That did not work the last time.... how about tagging All the regulars?


----------



## bi388 (Jan 3, 2016)

Wow a lot of people got suspended, im not even sure why for some of them


----------



## Margen67 (Jan 3, 2016)

Spoiler: Soon™


----------



## bi388 (Jan 3, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> pic


This is so perfect it made up for the locked thread you even put in the twilight rod


----------



## Margen67 (Jan 3, 2016)

bi388 said:


> This is so perfect it made up for the locked thread you even put in the twilight rod


Only the dankest of memes for my fellow tempers ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Rosselman (Jan 3, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Only the dankest of memes for my fellow tempers ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Your dankness will not go unappreciated, good memer.


----------



## Margen67 (Jan 3, 2016)

Rosselman said:


> Your dankness will not go unappreciated, good memer.


may mr skeltal bless with boniest of calcium



Spoiler: I GOT A TIME MACHINE AND WENT TO THE FUTURE 2 DAY


----------



## Rosselman (Jan 3, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> may mr skeltal bless with boniest of calcium
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I GOT A TIME MACHINE AND WENT TO THE FUTURE 2 DAY


doot doot


----------



## Margen67 (Jan 3, 2016)

Rosselman said:


> doot doot


Somebody said the eof was turning into 4chan. Well, I say it's turning into leddit ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Rosselman (Jan 3, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Somebody said the eof was turning into 4chan. Well, I say it's turning into leddit ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Why not both?


----------



## Margen67 (Jan 3, 2016)

Rosselman said:


> Why not both?


That's genius! That would mean two times the cancer


----------



## Rosselman (Jan 3, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> That's genius! That would mean two times the cancer


2x the maymays


----------



## Margen67 (Jan 3, 2016)

Rosselman said:


> 2x the maymays


:^O


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 3, 2016)

I can't wait to download 10.4.1-29 :^)


----------



## Margen67 (Jan 3, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I can't wait to download 10.4.1-29 :^)


gotta have your 3ds as stable™ as possible
especially if it's a homebrick (homebrewbrick) :^)


----------



## darklordrs (Jan 3, 2016)

yfw 5441 post hype thread is finally dead and we have to migrate to the 3ds- i mean poverty version of it smh


----------



## rufuszombot (Jan 3, 2016)

My 3DS fell off a table earlier today, should I update to 10.3?


----------



## Margen67 (Jan 3, 2016)

rufuszombot said:


> My 3DS fell off a table earlier today, should I update to 10.3?


Yes. It will also cleanse it of any dirty free piracy.


----------



## bi388 (Jan 3, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Yes. It will also cleanse it of any dirty free piracy.


Can I use this hack to downgrade to a ds lite?


----------



## rufuszombot (Jan 3, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Yes. It will also cleanse it of any dirty free piracy.


Piracy? _Psshh._ Those aren't even mine, I was holding them for a friend. I was only testing those games out to see if I wanted to buy them, honest.


----------



## Margen67 (Jan 3, 2016)

bi388 said:


> Can I use this hack to downgrade to a ds lite?


Yes. Using this exploit alongside microwavehax will downgrade you to a GBA.


rufuszombot said:


> Piracy? _Psshh._ Those aren't even mine, I was holding them for a friend. I was only testing those games out to see if I wanted to buy them, honest.


I believe you ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 3, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> microwavehax


What time should I set my microwave for? I want to make sure that the exploit is nice and steamy  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## rufuszombot (Jan 3, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> What time should I set my microwave for? I want to make sure that the exploit is nice and steamy  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> m


I set mine to 20 minutes when I used microwavehax, just to be on the safe side. Don't quote me on that, cooking times may vary.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jan 3, 2016)

how will we find out how the hax is progressing if the  thread was locked


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 3, 2016)

rufuszombot said:


> I set mine to 20 minutes when I used microwavehax, just to be on the safe side. Don't quote me on that, cooking times may vary.


Should my microwave be set to low, medium, or _high?_



hacksn5s4 said:


> how will we find out how the hax is progressing if the  thread was locked


By manually spamming the refresh button.


----------



## rufuszombot (Jan 3, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Should my microwave be set to low, medium, or _high?_


Low for sure, you're not trying to blow it up. Don't be dumb, use your brains, here.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 3, 2016)

rufuszombot said:


> Low for sure, you're not trying to blow it up. Don't be dumb, use your brains, here.


So you want me to pour meth all over the fucking place, okay.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jan 3, 2016)

what about bowser hax


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 3, 2016)

...D-Did all of this microwavehax shit come from my reply to a noob some time ago? Can't exactly remember what he asked but I answered that he should put his 3DS in a microwave on high for 10 minutes or something.

Edit: Found the post:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/help-i-n...ace-for-my-cfw-installer.402208/#post-5792232


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jan 3, 2016)

bower hacks works better but it requires you to beat a mario game and get to bowser to trigger exploit


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 3, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> bower hacks works better but it requires you to beat a mario game and get to bowser to trigger exploit


Can I use the Bowser Browser to trigger the exploit as well?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jan 3, 2016)

so long gay browser hax


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 3, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> so long gay browser hax


Bitchin' Kitchen.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Can I use the Bowser Browser to trigger the exploit as well?


Heh. That name was my suggestion!  Sadly it's not the final name. Thanks for using it though.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2016)

Okay. Quick question. If I downgrade to 9.2 with SNShax, make an emuNand, upgrade sysNand to Latest, and install CIAs on the 9.2 emuNand, will the games appear on the sysNand?


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 3, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Okay. Quick question. If I downgrade to 9.2 with SNShax, make an emuNand, upgrade sysNand to Latest, and install CIAs on the 9.2 emuNand, will the games appear on the sysNand?


why would you upgrade sysnand?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> why would you upgrade sysnand?


Am I supposed to update emuNand? I don't know. I'm a n00b with emuNand!


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 3, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Am I supposed to update emuNand? I don't know. I'm a n00b with emuNand!


update emunand instead


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> update emunand instead


Got it!


----------



## verifyvenuz (Jan 3, 2016)

ALL ABOARD


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2016)

verifyvenuz said:


> ALL ABOARD


----------



## verifyvenuz (Jan 3, 2016)

smileyhead said:


>


all aboard the hOIPE train


----------



## Seriel (Jan 3, 2016)

HYYYYYPE


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## DutchyDutch (Jan 3, 2016)

Okay, so the exploit could release today? YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!! HYPEEE


----------



## Seriel (Jan 3, 2016)

Ayyyyyy bricked.
jk
I hope i don't get bricked.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DutchyDutch said:


> Okay, so the exploit could release today? YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!! HYPEEE


^


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2016)

LOL this thread exploded just now! It's like 1 post for every minute!


----------



## Seriel (Jan 3, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> LOL this thread exploded just now! It's like 1 post for every minute!


I redirected everyone from the current spam thread to here.
Some are coming. Slowly.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2016)

Jackus said:


> I redirected everyone from the current spam thread to here.
> Some are coming. Slowly.


Yeah, I saw your post over there.


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Jan 3, 2016)

hype


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2016)

So... should I start downloading CIAs now?


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Jan 3, 2016)

of course


----------



## Razhad (Jan 3, 2016)

hype hype hype!

anyway what is the current exploit that being hyped?


----------



## demonotaku (Jan 3, 2016)

Already been; now if someone could be kind enough to find a converter so I won't be banned by nintendo that would be fantastic


----------



## thatbooisaspy (Jan 3, 2016)

@Razhad AlbinoDrought's fork. It works for legit CIA's and "reported cases of downgrading". Take it as a grain of salt as you will and if you try to downgrade *you will have a chance of possibly bricking your 3DS* if you don't have a NAND backup.


----------



## intensje (Jan 3, 2016)

if you install a legit cia, can u banned by going online with it?


----------



## Dgrohl (Jan 3, 2016)

I get DEADCAFE 1 of each 5 times, but my 3ds is stuck on Press Start with the bottom screen on black. If I try the downgrade (when it comes out "officially") Could I make it?

edit: n3ds 9.9 EU Menuhax


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2016)

So any tips on wat should I get, apart from games? (For example: DevMenu etc.)


----------



## SomeGamer (Jan 3, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> So any tips on wat should I get, apart from games? (For example: DevMenu etc.)


FBI, hblauncher_loader

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



intensje said:


> if you install a legit cia, can u banned by going online with it?


No.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> FBI, hblauncher_loader


That's all? Nice! Thanks! But what is hblauncher_loader? XD


----------



## SomeGamer (Jan 3, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> That's all? Nice! Thanks! But what is hblauncher_loader? XD


It loads boot.3dsx with a click of an icon on the home menu.
https://github.com/yellows8/hblauncher_loader


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> It loads boot.3dsx with a click of an icon on the home menu.


That's awesome! Thanks!


----------



## thatbooisaspy (Jan 3, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> That's awesome! Thanks!


You already downgraded and put your specs in the other thread? It would be helpful to the cause.


----------



## bi388 (Jan 3, 2016)

I know this is eof but you still shouldn't like to illegal material guys, correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2016)

thatbooisaspy said:


> That's the only site I know, along with _that iso subreddit_ which i'm pretty sure is just links to **snip**.


That subreddit linked me to a site called **snip** I'm not sure about the region of those ROMs. Even if I have RegionFree, I'd prefer to play PAL games.


----------



## thatbooisaspy (Jan 3, 2016)

Nope, all you can do is hint at it.


----------



## bi388 (Jan 3, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> That subreddit linked me to a site called "Mega 3DS ROMs." I'm not sure about the region of those ROMs. Even if I have RegionFree, I'd prefer to play PAL games.


That rom site doesn't have anything directly on it, you have to go to rom downloads or cia downloads and find a thread with what you want, then download from the site the op hosts on

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
Edit: that rom site meaning the main one not "mega 3ds roms"


----------



## Miguel Padrão (Jan 3, 2016)

Can someone explain me simply if o can downgrade a 10.3 n3ds to 9.2 or less yet? If so, how?


----------



## TheGlow (Jan 3, 2016)

Miguel Padrão said:


> Can someone explain me simply if o can downgrade a 10.3 n3ds to 9.2 or less yet? If so, how?


Not now, maybe later.


----------



## demonotaku (Jan 3, 2016)

oh well this wait gives me time to start pre-loading my cia collection


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2016)

> oh well this wait gives me time to start pre-loading my cia collection


That's what I'm doing! Already got New Mario 2 + every DLC (EUR) and DevMenu.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2016)

What. Is. This. https://twitter.com/Mrrraou/status/683699309603360768


----------



## thatbooisaspy (Jan 3, 2016)

People overreacting, including him? That's all I see at least.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2016)

thatbooisaspy said:


> People overreacting, including him? That's all I see at least.


I starting to doubt it's going to be released today. It's already 7:08 PM.


----------



## thatbooisaspy (Jan 3, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> I starting to doubt it's going to be released today. It's already 7:08 PM.


Releasing what? The downgrade method is released and "partially" working, I don't know what else apart from the FIRM fix to release right now.


----------



## HackerLion (Jan 3, 2016)

They have to release the tool that actually downgrades your system to a CFW compatible version of 9.2. As of right now, the downgrade is unstable, and even if you do downgrade successfully, you can't use emuNAND or CFW.


----------



## thatbooisaspy (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah, the FIRM fix. I guess we have to play the waiting game and see if anything crops up in the next few days, that's all we can do at least.


----------



## Rosselman (Jan 3, 2016)

That feeling when the EoF is less of a clusterfuck than the 3DS forum.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 4, 2016)

LOL someone just deleted my request for PMs with links to Legit CIAs. You know, I'm just sayin, but *privately sharing something with someone* isn't against the rules, even if it's illegal. No one posted anything here.

Meh, whatever, three people already answered my request.


----------



## rufuszombot (Jan 4, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> LOL someone just deleted my request for PMs with links to Legit CIAs. You know, I'm just sayin, but *privately sharing something with someone* isn't against the rules, even if it's illegal. No one posted anything here.
> 
> Meh, whatever, three people already answered my request.


The problem is that you're asking for them, and PMs still count as sharing warez. Just because you don't like the ways it's done, doesn't mean it's not the rules. Furthermore, you are not the only one to ask, and it's been hinted at too many times to count what to look for to get them.


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 4, 2016)

It's released! Mewtwo-senpai im coming for you!


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 4, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> It's released!


Can you give me a link?


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 4, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Can you give me a link?


https://github.com/TuxSH/sysUpdater/releases

I'm on 9.2.0 now


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 4, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> https://github.com/TuxSH/sysUpdater/releases
> 
> I'm on 9.2.0 now









--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Can someone confirm this working on New? It says it's not tested yet.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TrashyClassy said:


> I'm on 9.2.0 now


Where did you get the "update" (downgrade) files? For 9.2.


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 5, 2016)

dddd

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Can someone confirm this working on New? It says it's not tested yet.
> 
> ...



Its working but there is a half chance that it could be bricked, you can wait for KTM to avoid getting bricked.
For the files, I cannot post it here because of the rules. Do you have any other social media your in?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 5, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> Do you have any other social media your in?


https://twitter.com/smileyhead1500


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 8, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> https://twitter.com/smileyhead1500


all right, my twitter will be @glitchythings


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 8, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> all right, my twitter will be @glitchythings


OK.


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 8, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> OK.


Sent you a message


----------



## Swiftloke (Jan 12, 2016)

Wait so sysupdater is snshax? Or is it memchunk2hax? Me confuzzled


----------



## Seriel (Jan 12, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Wait so sysupdater is snshax? Or is it memchunk2hax? Me confuzzled


The new ysyupdater is based off memchunkhax2


----------

